# Anyone check winter cluster status with a stethoscope?



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Greetings
I read somewhere that winter clusters/hives can be checked with a stethoscope and it will pick up the fainter hum from a cluster that can't be seen from a TBH window. Sounds like a rather fun way to check if the cluster is alive in there. Has anyone tried it and does it work through that wood or the small entry that's left? Are cheap scopes good enough or does it require a more expensive one? Thanks. HB


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I have done it on Langstroth hives. It does work for locating the cluster.
Dave


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I can hear bees just by pushing my ear against the hive. A stethoscope works, but I always carry an ear with me.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Same as Adrian. I just press my ear to the hive and tap on the top.. They'll generally buzz... If they don't I crack the lid and take a peek.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks so far! I didn't really know if an ear would do it!  Today was after a hard freeze last night and my bees were Very quiet until I secured the mouse-guard screen that was in place but not stapled. After the noise I made I could hear them buzz near the entrance(and two guards walked out and quickly back in).So, tapping makes perfect sense to me. I wasn't sure I'd still hear them when the cluster moved toward the middle though. HB


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a stethoscope but sometimes an ear works better... I take the stethoscope with me when I'm asked to display bees in my Ulster Observation Hive. Little kids love to listen to the bees. "Big kids" too.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, but what I would really like is a thermal imaging camera - then my nurse wife could borrow something from me. Probably not. When I hit on powerball I guess.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just curiousity? Wanting to make sure they are still alive?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That's it.


----------



## Metropropolis (Feb 15, 2012)

I have played with this using an automotive stethescope, which comes in the form of a 12" wand.

The wand is perfect for inserting into entrances.

I found the practice to be very vulnerable to background noise. Perhaps workable in the country, but I found it to be of little use in the city.

Moreso, using a stethescope actually requires some effort, and potentially keeps my delicate body out in the cold longer, and away from creature comforts.

My preferred method for finding winter signs of life is to use a dollar store meat thermometer. They cost me only a few dollars each. A 3/16 hole is drilled in the top middle of the top box, and the thermometer is inserted and left in all winter.

I can assess the status of all of my hives in moments just by walking by.

Any reading higher than outside temperature informs me that there is life somewhere in the hive.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

You can also use a stick - a piece of broomstick for example. One end against your ear and the other against the hive. Which also is a good way to find the source of that funny sound under the hood of your car.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about thermo imaging photography?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> What about thermo imaging photography?


I always thought these photos were really neat... 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?215329-Some-more-Infrared-hive-images


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Another trick I saw. A guy came to see me in the winter. I showed him my ear trick for the buzz; He couldn't hear it - shooting sports were probably to blame. So he put his I phone against the hive and used the voice recorder and then played it back on high. He was able to hear that.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I bring home a thermal gun from work, its great to check for hive life and size of the cluster. It also works great for finding clusters in walls and ceilings in buildings. There getting much cheaper now, ours was about 9k several years ago, now its only around 4k


----------



## SS1 (Jun 1, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> You can also use a stick - a piece of broomstick for example. One end against your ear and the other against the hive. Which also is a good way to find the source of that funny sound under the hood of your car.



Thanks David! Learned that trick over thirty years ago as a Mech, never thought of using it on the hive!!


----------

